# Help with Puff Embroidery-SWF



## 2dhy4 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi,
I am new to the embroidery game but I'm trying to embroider a logo using the puff technique. My machine is a SWF/B-T1501 and my hat is a 6089 Yupoong snapback hat. My needles are 75/11 and thread is Madeira Polyneon thread and foam 3mm. 

I did a sew out and it turned out great, then I tried it on the actual hat and the thread breaks every 5-10 seconds. From reading the other posts about puff embroidery, I lowered the speed of my machine and loosened the thread tensions. Now the thread only breaks every 20 seconds. I guess that's better but I was wondering if there are any other tips or tricks for having the machine run smoother. It also seems like the bobbin doesn't catch sometimes. I'm not sure how to tighten the bobbin tensions. Any advice would be wonderful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Use an 80/12. Also if you are too close to the bill that will cause the hat to pucker up and cause the breaks.


----------



## salty dog (Jul 26, 2012)

I've done over a 1000 hats this year with puff. I agree with Bikini on the needle size. Double check the needle and make sure it is installed correctly(I've put it in backwards and suffered for a long time before I realized I had it in wrong). If the hat has its own buckram, don't use backing in the hat. Also double check the thread path to make sure it is traveling correctly.
Good Luck
Salty


----------



## 2dhy4 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. I will try the new needle. Also, is it possible to double the foam for a more intense 3d effect?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can double the puff.


----------



## JordanW (Mar 17, 2014)

Also, hooping is everything with hats. If it's not hooped properly, nice and tight with a flat surface, you're going to have thread and needle breaks constantly(plus false bobbin breaks, which kills my mood all the time.) Hope everything works out!


----------



## frolito (Feb 6, 2014)

las swf trabajan con aguja 70/10 y un poquito inclinado hacia derecha y si no esta cogiendo el hilo del garfio entonces falta calibrarlo


----------

